# Harvesting Turbo Yeast



## Andy Cap (12/5/18)

Hi, blah blah blah ......
So cutting to the point, has anyone attempted to harvest Turbo Yeast? 
I began my addiction, yellow brick road, what ever you wish to call it with Turbo yeast, it came with a bad taste and a lot of filtering.
I was quickly converted to a sugar wash with tomatoe paste. Had me satisfied for almost a year now.
Digging though my cupboard, I came across a discarded Turbo yeast pack.
I had an empty fermenter; so what ever, kicked her in the guts.
After smashing the sugar wash for the past year, I was once again pleasantly surprised with the output of the Turbo. 
I have been using K1-V1116. aka - Terminator, with my sugar wash, with pleasant results.
I don’t empty my fermenters completely, just empty them to the last few inches, and top them up again. No need for extra yeast addition, as I mentioned, it’s been about a year. . . 
So......
Getting back on track....
I used the Turbo I found in the cupboard,
And after the first output, I used the lees, added tomatoe paste as I have with the “terminator “ and I am now getting 2x the output that I was getting from K1-V1116
At this point, I was using the left over nutrients, as we all know Turbo is well over fed, but to my knowledge ‘the terminator ‘ was the highest alcohol producing yeast. 
Anyone have something to share???


----------



## hoppy2B (16/5/18)

There is yeast out there that will surpass 20% alcohol production. K1 is said to go to 18%. Turbo yeast as I understand it is a brand name and therefore not quantifiable against any benchmark, ergo, the different Turbo yeast strains will have different specifics. 

This is mostly a beer brewing forum, so we don't have a lot of moonshine discussion on here. And I think most brewers on here would frown upon the idea of using their ferment vessel for a whole year without cleaning it, if that is what you are saying above.


----------

